# Four virus scareware



## dr k

On my phone browsers (Chrome and Samsung internet) I keep getting this redirection scareware that only happens on this site. I never did what the message says and it isn't a real threat.  I just have to get out of the tab or type in a url to overwrite. I have researched on how to remove the redirection that supposedly hides in the browser with no luck. Has anyone received this message? I use my phone 90% of the time on SMF. I have no phone issues and this is occuring only when I'm on SMF site.  No viruses are on my phone.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Same here....only happens on SMF.


----------



## chopsaw

Did you look in your app manager for something out of place ?


----------



## SmokinAl

Man that is scary!
I don't know what I would do, there are some computer Guru's on here & hopefully one of them will see this.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

I do every once and a while get a flag not like what you have shown. But I chalk it up to someone on the forum has a dirty computer with a virus and I just skip that post from that point on. Hope it keeps working that way but with yours I have no idea how to handle it other than I would not follow the instructions for it. For sure probably would open a can of worms for you.

Warren


----------



## dr k

Yes I did research the last 2 weeks and this is a javascript attached to cookies/ads. Nothing out of the ordinary on my phone. I just got off the phone with US Cellular and he said out of all the history/cookie clearing/phone scanning/trying other browsers with no luck that I should notify Admin since it only happens here over the last two weeks or so. Is there a Premier member with this issue?


----------



## chopsaw

Open ur app manager and look for something that does not belong . If you find something , disable it . You most likely have a program that was auto installed causing the pop up .


----------



## chopsaw

dr k said:


> Yes I did research the last 2 weeks and this is a javascript attached to cookies/ads. Nothing out of the ordinary on my phone. I just got off the phone with US Cellular and he said out of all the history/cookie clearing/phone scanning/trying other browsers with no luck that I should notify Admin since it only happens here over the last two weeks or so. Is there a Premier member with this issue?


I had other issues on a pc until I paid for premier . It still tries to load script but chrome blocks it .


----------



## dr k

chopsaw said:


> I had other issues on a pc until I paid for premier . It still tries to load script but chrome blocks it .


Yes I get a notification on my laptop everytime I'm on this site that something is always trying to do something regarding a script.


----------



## chopsaw

There are some pretty good Samsung guys on you tube . Some are hard to understand but you can see what they are doing . Maybe you looked already . I know its frustrating .


----------



## xray

This happens to me too. I always get an “Dear Amazon User” white pop up box when I go on SMF. I get the same pop up when I go onto a local news website also.

I use an iPhone. The issue seems to go away when I update my iOS software. But it reappears in a week or so.


----------



## Bearcarver

I used to have all kinds of stuff like that, to the point where I was ready to charge the computer repair guy rent, because it seemed like he was living here.
Then my Son changed all 9 of his Computers to MACs, including ours.
Haven't had a virus or anything like it in at least 8 years.

Bear


----------



## markh024

I'm getting this too on my Android Galaxy S8. Only on this forum, nothing else.  It's tied to the Ad's somehow and I've done just about everything recommended by google/user forum serach to fix it.  Aside from a factory reset on my phone, which I'm not doing that.  It is really aggravating, and unfortunately won't be using the site via mobile anymore.


----------



## markh024

@TulsaJeff  Can you comment on this at all?


----------



## dr k

markh024 said:


> I'm getting this too on my Android Galaxy S8. Only on this forum, nothing else.  It's tied to the Ad's somehow and I've done just about everything recommended by google/user forum serach to fix it.  Aside from a factory reset on my phone, which I'm not doing that.  It is really aggravating, and unfortunately won't be using the site via mobile anymore.


I'm not factory resetting my phone either. I leave two tabs open to go to the other when it happens.


----------



## markh024

dr k said:


> I'm not factory resetting my phone either. I leave two tabs open to go to the other when it happens.


Thanks hadn't tried that. Still would like to see a resolution. Obviously its affecting enough to draw attention to.


----------



## jp61

Had the same thing happen to my phone as well, numerous times, here and another automotive forum. I wasn't signed in when it happened if that makes any difference.


----------



## pc farmer

I never seen that with my Android phone.    I am a paying member too.  I dont think that has anything to do with it thou.


----------



## GaryHibbert

I had a problem like this quite a while ago.  I messaged one of the mods and told him about it.  Whatever he did, solved the problem.  
That said, I haven't had a single problem since I signed up for a Lifetime Membership in SMF.  Must be tied into one of the ads.
Gary


----------



## smokinbill1638

I found that I was able to take care of problem.  I opened chrome, go to settings, privacy, clear browsing history, check cookies and site data, and tap clear data at bottom.  It appears to be in the cookies in the phone.  I found it also only affects this site in chrome.


----------



## markh024

smokinbill1638 said:


> I found that I was able to take care of problem.  I opened chrome, go to settings, privacy, clear browsing history, check cookies and site data, and tap clear data at bottom.  It appears to be in the cookies in the phone.  I found it also only affects this site in chrome.


I did all of that as well, and it was temporary.  Problem came back again and again.  Also confirming, it is only on this forum board I'm experiencing this issue.


----------



## atomicsmoke

markh024 said:


> I did all of that as well, and it was temporary.  Problem came back again and again.  Also confirming, it is only on this forum board I'm experiencing this issue.


Same here.


----------



## smokinbill1638

I only had problem here also


----------



## dr k

smokinbill1638 said:


> I found that I was able to take care of problem.  I opened chrome, go to settings, privacy, clear browsing history, check cookies and site data, and tap clear data at bottom.  It appears to be in the cookies in the phone.  I found it also only affects this site in chrome.


I went into chrome app, force stopped it, cleared data, cache and cleared history and restarted several times to continue to have this message appear only when on SMF.


----------



## weedeater

Had a similar issue a week or two ago.  Mine was a pop up that I had won a free Amazon gift card.  Locked the site down and put me in an endless loop.  

This was only happening on this site only on my IPad.  No issues when accessing on my phone.  Did some research and installed free app.  “1Blocker” on my IPad and this solved the problem for me.  

Weedeater


----------



## TulsaJeff

Some of these problems may be ad-related, some are not. I appreciate all of the feedback and I will turn this in to the ad team so they can figure out which ad is possibly doing this and remove it from the mix.

We found the ad that was causing the Amazon gift card ads last week and that one has been eradicated.


----------



## TulsaJeff

We are continuing to evolve our ad operations and improving over all ad quality so please continue to let us know if the problem above is affecting you in any way.

Here's some stuff that you can do as well to help the situation:

1. Make sure your Chrome browser is updated.  Older versions might not have the most recent malware blockers.
2. Use the following removal guide for the "four virus" redirect: https://mobilesecurityzone.com/four-virus-android-removal/
3. Since this is device specific and it's hard to know what specific sites you may access with your device, you can opt for a paid premier membership or I am happy to issue a free 30 day trial premier membership on a per request basis.  This would remove the ads from the equation.


----------



## tropics

I get this at the top of my Chrome browser.

*This page is trying to load scripts from unauthenticated sources*
*I am a Lifetime Premier
Richie*


----------



## TulsaJeff

tropics said:


> I get this at the top of my Chrome browser.
> 
> *This page is trying to load scripts from unauthenticated sources
> I am a Lifetime Premier
> Richie*



Interesting-- This has been reported. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## tropics

TulsaJeff said:


> Interesting-- This has been reported. Thank you for letting me know.


Jeff I only use a PC,I have a hard enough time trying to make a call with my phone LOL
Thanks Richie


----------



## tropics

TulsaJeff said:


> Interesting-- This has been reported. Thank you for letting me know.


Jeff Great Job I do not see it now. Thanks 
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

tropics said:


> Jeff Great Job I do not see it now. Thanks
> Richie


Yup ,, gone for me also . Thanks


----------



## TulsaJeff

This is great news.. let me know if you see anything else like this and I'll look into it.


----------



## markh024

I have tried just about everything I've read on the the internet to remove this stupid scareware with no avail. The last thing to do is factory reset which I do not want to do. I'm more so on a mission now to just defeat this.


----------



## chopsaw

Have you started  your phone in safe mode then try to remove it ?


----------



## markh024

chopsaw said:


> Have you started  your phone in safe mode then try to remove it ?


I have but unlike all the internet blogs/postings there doesn't seem to be any suspicious apps to remove. Leading me to believe something is hidden. I cleared chrome and Samsung internet multiple times in Safe Mode, just moments ago in fact. Upon revisiting SMF i got the scareware instantly. I'm stumped.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Mark,

You can also try turning on the blocker feature manually by doing the following--

Just *copy* the following link:

chrome://flags/#enable-framebusting-needs-sameorigin-or-usergesture

and paste it in the address bar (you can't tap on that link directly). Then tap the highlighted dropdown menu, change it to 'Enabled,' and restart the browser when asked.

This was provided by the following article
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/02/05/chromes-blocker-redirecting-ads-wont-turned-april/

Unfortunately, If that doesn't work you most likely have a virus on your phone in a random application in which you will need to factory reset your phone if you are unable to find the app it's embedded in.


----------



## dr k

I noticed when I started this thread that all premier members didn't have my issues so I was almost positive that the culprit was an ad from this site. On 4.6.18 I became a Premier Member for ad free viewing and sure enough no threat has appeared on my phone. Also, like Tropics mentioned on a pc with chrome there was always an alert on the far right url bar that kept saying a scipt keeps wanting to write on this page or exacly how Tropics worded it. That instantly went away when my Premier membership kicked in.


----------



## markh024

My issues have seemed to been fixed, for a good week or so now.  I'm not sure if it was by one of the ads leaving circulation or if I had finally removed the problem from my device (galaxy S8).  Every time I was having that error I was basically clearing all internet and uninstalling chrome updates and reinstalling. I also removed some of the more recent apps I had installed on my phone so I suppose that could have been a culprit too. I'm glad because it was awfully annoying


----------



## eianol

A similar incident happens with system, at first i though all is gone and every time i click something a message popsup saying your system is heavily damaged by virus. On searching i found its a malware called four virus, thankfully these steps help me restore things hopefully it will help you guys


----------



## dr k

eianol said:


> A similar incident happens with system, at first i though all is gone and every time i click something a message popsup saying your system is heavily damaged by virus. On searching i found its a malware called four virus, thankfully these steps help me restore things hopefully it will help you guys


 When I started this thread I new The four virus issue is scareware and becomes malware when you click on the link in it to remove it. I never clicked on it I had another SMF page open I'd click on to get away from the scareware. When you become a Premier paid member with the green banner under your avatar you are now ad free on this site which is the only way to avoid the four vitus scareware.   It's a pop up embedded in an ad(s) on SMF that this forum could not find to remove this scareware.


----------



## radioguy

I run an ad blocking browser on android phone, never had any problems.  Try Opera or Puffin browser


----------



## tom987




----------



## tom987

I keep getting taken away to spam then have trouble getting back to the site.  It is extremely annoying.  Apple iPhone 8


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

tom987 said:


> I keep getting taken away to spam then have trouble getting back to the site.  It is extremely annoying.  Apple iPhone 8


Can you go into your browser settings and block pop-ups? Also, is your browser updated?


----------



## tom987

I just downloaded Crome, having same issues.  It is really bad today, every minute I am getting redirected every minute.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

tom987 said:


> I just downloaded Crome, having same issues.  It is really bad today, every minute I am getting redirected every minute.


Were you able to block popups and redirects in settings?

For anyone reading the thread in the future, here's how to block on Google Chrome:


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

You may also need to restart after installing or changing settings.


----------

